# Gibz recovery log



## Gibsonator (Oct 13, 2021)

Most of you guys know but I know there's a lot of new members since I posted last... back went out mid last year prepping for a pl meet, then totally took a shit 12/30/20.
Got a spinal fusion in late May to replace the L3/L4.
Fast forward post surgery and pt, back is worse.
Been able to modify my workouts to keep lifting but there's certain things I just cannot do, 1 being tie my own fukking shoes, awesome right?
Been at or above the 280 range for some time, and need to bring it down, for several reasons. So that is why I am.crrating this log, accountability... maybe 
Currently a water Buffalo at 282lbs. (6'4)
Trt for at least a year, May have sprinkled in a bit of goodies here and there nothing really.
Mainly going to be lowering cals, slightly, from the usual 4300-4500/day, keeping up with the 30 mins fasted cardio everyday  but upping the intensity and do my best at cutting back on the margaritas I love so much lol.
I'm no rush and goal is to hold onto as much size and strength through the process.
Cheers.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 13, 2021)

As far as recovery, just started a new pt which I'll be going to twice/week for the next 6 weeks, have an injection scheduled later this month followed by a CT scan and  possibly doing an imblasion surgery.
I am on top of my stretching, core work and staying as active as I can but the outcome isn't promising for me to go back to my career as a plumber.
Currently waiting for my letter from the VA to go back to school. 
Either way I'm not just going to lay down and give up.


----------



## Yano (Oct 13, 2021)

Hey man , first good to "meet" you. Second , that sucks about your back , too bad that shit happened. Glad your back at it in some capacity a lot would give it up , that speaks volumes about your character. Never matters how many times we get knocked down , as long as we get back up and keep fighting. Good Luck on your work outs !!


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 13, 2021)

Yano said:


> Hey man , first good to "meet" you. Second , that sucks about your back , too bad that shit happened. Glad your back at it in some capacity a lot would give it up , that speaks volumes about your character. Never matters how many times we get knocked down , as long as we get back up and keep fighting. Good Luck on your work outs !!


I have no quit brother.
Just have to approach things smarter going forward


----------



## PZT (Oct 13, 2021)

following


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 13, 2021)

Damn Gibs, I'm sorry to hear that injury turned out so bad for you. I remember when it happened.

You've managed to keep in great shape though despite it all man, you look awesome.

What are you thinking about studying/changing careers to?


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 13, 2021)

280lb gorilla


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 13, 2021)

That's a brutal journey.  I hope you get back full strength and capability.  Sounds like this will be a fun log to follow


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 14, 2021)

Gibs u still answering clogged toilet calls from horny MILFS and GILFS?


----------



## TomJ (Oct 14, 2021)

_Literally has back surgery_

>Still looks better than 95% of the people running around my gym. 

Ill be following along and cheering you on brother, I fractured my L3-L4 a couple years ago and the recovery and PT for that was miserable. 

Cant imagine what it takes after a fusion, your motivation is inspiring!


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 14, 2021)

Damn bro been a tough journey. Keep at it and make sure to be diligent with pt.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 14, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Damn Gibs, I'm sorry to hear that injury turned out so bad for you. I remember when it happened.
> 
> You've managed to keep in great shape though despite it all man, you look awesome.
> 
> What are you thinking about studying/changing careers to?


Waiting for my letter of eligibility from the VA, should get it in the next week or so...
Plan is to actually get my doctorate in Physical Therapy. It's going to be a long hard road but being that I'm out of work it will be my job, #1 focus and I'm leaning towards the sports/physio side working with athletes, at least that's my goal.
I'm very passionate about it, especially after going through what I have.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 14, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> Gibs u still answering clogged toilet calls from horny MILFS and GILFS?


You know I always make time for that


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 14, 2021)

TomJ said:


> _Literally has back surgery_
> 
> >Still looks better than 95% of the people running around my gym.
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Sure isn't easy but it's my passion, therapy, something my wife and I love to do together(when she ain't being stupid)


----------



## Spear (Oct 14, 2021)

sorry to hear about the back. You look great man, I’m sure you’ll look nuts dieted down


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 14, 2021)

Spear said:


> sorry to hear about the back. You look great man, I’m sure you’ll look nuts dieted d


Thanks man, been a minute since I've done that, but I think it'll be interesting, last time I dieter down to 248lbs around 11% and was pretty damn shredded. Miss those cuts In my quads and the deep separated abs.


----------



## sfw509 (Oct 15, 2021)

You look awesome bro. Glad to hear your still at it.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 15, 2021)

Gibsy hello sir,

Are you saying you look like a water Buffalo in those pics? I hope not cause guess you haven’t seen my pics that’s more water Buffalo I’m 6’1 280 lol


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 19, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Gibsy hello sir,
> 
> Are you saying you look like a water Buffalo in those pics? I hope not cause guess you haven’t seen my pics that’s more water Buffalo I’m 6’1 280 lol


6'1 280?!?!?!
Daaayum brother! Haha.
No I haven't seen them.
Hope ur doing good bud!


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 19, 2021)

278lbs today.
This new PT is kicking my ass with all the core/mobility stuff... fml
CT scan tomorrow, appointment to review it with Ortho isn't till 11/6 hopefully I can get that moved up sooner.
Other than that, making some changes and the progress will follow.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 19, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> 6'1 280?!?!?!
> Daaayum brother! Haha.
> No I haven't seen them.
> Hope ur doing good bud!


Not all muscle lol lot of fat


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 19, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Not all muscle lol lot of fat


Any reason why?
Superbulking?
Or just hit the fuck it switch for a minute?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 19, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Any reason why?
> Superbulking?
> Or just hit the fuck it switch for a minute?


Guess always bulking lol need to get my fat ass on some cardio still look the best I have ever looked in my life


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 19, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Guess always bulking lol need to get my fat ass on some cardio still look the best I have ever


Do ur thing brother.
Cardio means shit if your diet is garbage, but you know that


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 19, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Do ur thing brother.
> Cardio means shit if your diet is garbage, but you know that


😢 I do know


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 19, 2021)

I just got a herniated disc.

Which pales in comparison to spinal surgery.

Would love to know what your workouts look like.

Was really bad timing for me because I was just about to start a bulk cycle.

Now I feel like I will get more out of it if I wait until I am 100%.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 19, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> I just got a herniated disc.
> 
> Which pales in comparison to spinal surgery.
> 
> ...


So you got an MRI showing a herniated disc? Which one?
Usually they'll have you do the injections first (didn't work at all for me)
Then they'll go on to the spinal fusion surgery.
I was able to workout lightly after about 4 weeks post op, nothing crazy.
Since the surgery I've developed an even worse pain closer to the L5/S1 area that is horrible, but luckily I can at least work around it.
My workout routine has changed drastically and I've become much smarter, and it's paid off.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 19, 2021)

The recent MRI showed no new herniated disc but the nerves inflamated, reason for the CT scan.
As far as how I've changed my workouts, well, they're still intense, as they have to be to stimulate the muscles enough to break down and repair bigger/stronger, I just don't do conventional squats or deadlifts.
Main thing is using slightly lower weights with rest/pause sets, dropsets, supersets, cluster sets, tempo reps, etc. 
All those things will make even a lighter weight very challenging.
Moved from a lot of free weight exercises to machines.
That's about it. 
Yes I am that guy now that wears a weight belt for exercises you wouldn't think you need them but I could give af, at least I'm there putting in the work.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 19, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> So you got an MRI showing a herniated disc? Which one?
> Usually they'll have you do the injections first (didn't work at all for me)
> Then they'll go on to the spinal fusion surgery.
> I was able to workout lightly after about 4 weeks post op, nothing crazy.
> ...



It's all the way at the bottom of the spine near tailbone.

I just sat out a week to let swelling go down.

Just started with light DB doing anti-rotation lifts to try to stabilize and strengthen lower back.

6 weeks to heal if I can stay active.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 19, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> It's all the way at the bottom of the spine near tailbone.
> 
> I just sat out a week to let swelling go down.
> 
> ...


Ok so L5/S1, if you haven't gotten an MRI I suggest you start there.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 19, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Ok so L5/S1, if you haven't gotten an MRI I suggest you start there.


My insurance won't cover MRI and I can't afford it right now.

Can feel the protruding disc with my fingers on right side and not left.

Started doing physical therapy stretches which got rid of most of the pain.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 19, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> My insurance won't cover MRI and I can't afford it right now.
> 
> Can feel the protruding disc with my fingers on right side and not left.
> 
> Started doing physical therapy stretches which got rid of most of the pain.


That's what I have now and the MRI showed no new herniated disc, only that the nerves are very inflammated, I also can feel them. So don't jump to assumptions.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 19, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> That's what I have now and the MRI showed no new herniated disc, only that the nerves are very inflammated, I also can feel them. So don't jump to assumptions.


So you are saying that a nerve ending can get that inflamed?

Feels like a nipple sticking out of my spine.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 19, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> So you are saying that a nerve ending can get that inflamed?
> 
> Feels like a nipple sticking out of my spine.


Absolutely it can.
Now how to correct it outside of an oblation procedure idk, and from my understanding that doesn't fix the problem just relieves the pain.
I'm on my 2nd 6 week, 2X/week PT program (better pt this time) and it ain't giving up for me.
But, maybe the CT scan will show better ehats going on there cause it fukking sucks. (Fingers crossed)


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 19, 2021)

Sorry to hear what your going through Gibz. Back pain is no joke. I hurt my back when I was 23. Was in construction at the time. Got introduced to PT and the healthcare field and decided to go back to school and become a nurse. I tend to believe things happen for a reason. Anyways lately I’ve been looking into the relationship between chronic pain and the brain. There’s lots of research out there now regarding how the brain continues to send the nerves these faulty impulses even if the area that was acutely injured has now healed. The mind is very powerful. Btw for someone who has had spinal fusion surgery less than a year ago you look awesome especially at your current weight. Good luck dude! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 19, 2021)

Mind2muscle said:


> Sorry to hear what your going through Gibz. Back pain is no joke. I hurt my back when I was 23. Was in construction at the time. Got introduced to PT and the healthcare field and decided to go back to school and become a nurse. I tend to believe things happen for a reason. Anyways lately I’ve been looking into the relationship between chronic pain and the brain. There’s lots of research out there now regarding how the brain continues to send the nerves these faulty impulses even if the area that was acutely injured has now healed. The mind is very powerful. Btw for someone who has had spinal fusion surgery less than a year ago you look awesome especially at your current weight. Good luck dude!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brother, I would doubt that's the case here, and talking about the oblation procedure that's kind of the reverse of that idea, i.e; stop the nerves from sending the pain signal to the brain.
I don't doubt ur idea may be possible tho, but how could that be corrected? Hypnosis?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 19, 2021)

Well I wish you the best of luck getting all healed up.

You still look totally jacked to me.

Physical therapist I spoke to said to avoid squat, deadlift, ohp, anything that loads weight on spine.

Also said to avoid bent over exercises like bent over row, good morning, etc.

If you know of any specific lifts that are spine friendly I'm all ears!


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 19, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Well I wish you the best of luck getting all healed up.
> 
> You still look totally jacked to me.
> 
> ...


Those are all the lifts I avoid.
Take ur time getting back into things, wear a belt or brace when needed and stick to machines, cables for most things. 
For instance I can still squat 6 plates each side for reps on the hack squat at the gym and 350+ on the horizontal leg press yet I wouldn't dare barbell squat or vertical leg press. 
You just have to find what works and what doesn't and maximize those things best you can.
Ohp is not a problem btw.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 19, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Thanks brother, I would doubt that's the case here, and talking about the oblation procedure that's kind of the reverse of that idea, i.e; stop the nerves from sending the pain signal to the brain.
> I don't doubt ur idea may be possible tho, but how could that be corrected? Hypnosis?



Just another perspective or possible tool to use to alleviate the pain. There is something called pain reprocessing therapy that assists with this process but it’s a relatively new idea. I have to do more research. But anyways I hope it gets better for you. Keep on doing what your doing cause clearly it’s working. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 20, 2021)

Mind2muscle said:


> Just another perspective or possible tool to use to alleviate the pain. There is something called pain reprocessing therapy that assists with this process but it’s a relatively new idea. I have to do more research. But anyways I hope it gets better for you. Keep on doing what your doing cause clearly it’s working.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well when you get some more insight into that please do share brother.


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 20, 2021)

Nice log, will be following along bro!


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 24, 2021)

Down another 2 lbs, abs looking a lot better, absolutely killed legs today.
Been trying to implement cluster sets more lately, holy hell do they wreck you.
Wife hasn't ran a cycle in I think 2 years and she's beefed up lookin killer...


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 30, 2021)

Alright fun time yesterday...
Went in for what I thought was another stupid localized injection...
Ended up in ther surgery ward in a gown, got 6 of the most painful injections of my life, not exaggerating at all, I can take pain..
Felt like I was in the movie SAW or Hostile. My body was uncontrollabley shaking and when it was over and they wheeled me back to the recovery room I passed out from the pain for like 20 mins.
These were "diagnostic injections" to see if they would help with the pain for a day, and if so that would be what would let them know the nerve oblation is the way to go..
Didn't work, at all, in more pain now than before.
Follow up for the ct/bone scan and injections is 11/9 so I'll know more then.
What a ride I tell ya.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Oct 30, 2021)

Sending good vibes your way brother


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 30, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> Sending good vibes your way brother


Thanks man


----------



## Yano (Oct 30, 2021)

Holy fuck man , Hope it eases up for ya , that don't sound like much fun. Hurry back cus it's still your set !!


----------



## tinymk (Nov 1, 2021)

I hope you get to feeling better buddy! Prayers


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 1, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Down another 2 lbs, abs looking a lot better, absolutely killed legs today.
> Been trying to implement cluster sets more lately, holy hell do they wreck you.
> Wife hasn't ran a cycle in I think 2 years and she's beefed up lookin killer...


For whatever reason I hadn’t been seeing updates to this thread.  Glad to hear you are doing well.  

I reintroduced cluster sets about 3 years ago after not doing them for 15.  The first time I did they I had to lay on the floor to recover between sets.  I couldn’t even stay seated and some guy come over to check on me because he though I had a heart attack.

Looks like wife is killing it too.  Rare to see a woman with separation like that in her w quad. You are both killing it.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 4, 2021)

Damn Gibs. No words for that experience. Hope you get this correctly diagnosed and on the road to recovery.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 4, 2021)

Damn that sucks man, sorry to hear!


----------



## sfw509 (Nov 4, 2021)

Hopeing for the best. Be well brother.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 10, 2021)

Any updates Gibs?


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 10, 2021)

Fookin' ell @Gibsonator  - you right? Any progress?


----------



## CJ (Nov 10, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Any updates Gibs?





NbleSavage said:


> Fookin' ell @Gibsonator  - you right? Any progress?


I know he was able to do a Back Day on November 3rd. He said the pain was far from gone, but it was a better day. 

Hope he gets through this close to 100%. 😔


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 12, 2021)

Sorry guys I suck ballz at updating this log...
Saw the Ortho last Tuesday, went over the CT and bone scan imaging... can't see anything, fml.
Put me on some new ant immflamatory meds to see if they help with the pain and next check up is in 8 weeks.
He said at that point he's going to file the paperwork with workcomp stating this is a permanent disability.
There's nothing else they can do.
Maybe over time it'll get better, or it might just be something I have to deal with.
Anyways, is what it is, obviously I've found the best ways to work around it by now, and while the pain is horrible, sometimes worse than others, I'm not dead, and I'm not going to just give up and lose all the progress I've made over the years.
On a more positive note, just got registered for college next semester, classes start 1/31/22, I will officially be the "big man on campus" lol. 
Excited, scared, but I got this.


----------



## CJ (Nov 12, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Sorry guys I suck ballz at updating this log...
> Saw the Ortho last Tuesday, went over the CT and bone scan imaging... can't see anything, fml.
> Put me on some new ant immflamatory meds to see if they help with the pain and next check up is in 8 weeks.
> He said at that point he's going to file the paperwork with workcomp stating this is a permanent disability.
> ...


All the college kids will be running for their "Safe Spaces" when they see this mammoth strutting down the hallways. 

Don't forget to buy a Trapper Keeper.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 12, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> All the college kids will be running for their "Safe Spaces" when they see this mammoth strutting down the hallways.
> 
> Don't forget to buy a Trapper Keeper.


Can you still buy those??? If so I am soooo gonna get one haha


----------



## CJ (Nov 12, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Can you still buy those??? If so I am soooo gonna get one haha


Yup! I looked. Like $10


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 12, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Yup! I looked. Like $10


On it!


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 12, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Yup! I looked. Like $10


Quick look through Amazon, negative,  well at least not the trapper keepers I remember, supply a link foo...


----------



## CJ (Nov 12, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Quick look through Amazon, negative,  well at least not the trapper keepers I remember, supply a link foo...





			Robot or human?


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 12, 2021)

Dude if you stroll into your first class with a Trapper Keeper on Day 1 we should all pitch in and pay your first semester tuition.  Are you going to peg your pants too?

Sucks about the back but maybe those new meds will help.  Any thought of an epidural every 6 months?  A buddy of mine gets those to cope with the pain from a skydiving accident about 25 years ago.  It's not ideal but it works.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 15, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Dude if you stroll into your first class with a Trapper Keeper on Day 1 we should all pitch in and pay your first semester tuition.  Are you going to peg your pants too?
> 
> Sucks about the back but maybe those new meds will help.  Any thought of an epidural every 6 months?  A buddy of mine gets those to cope with the pain from a skydiving accident about 25 years ago.  It's not ideal but it works.


I already ordered it bro it's goin down, don't worry my shit is paid for.
As for the epidural injections, the first ones before surgery didn't help one bit, the last ones almost crippled me so I would never do that again.
Yea hopefully the new meds can give me any kind of relief (fingers crossed)


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 16, 2021)

Post up a pic when that bad boy arrives!


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 18, 2021)

Decent lil pump from yesterday


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 18, 2021)

Disappointed this wasn't the Trapper Keeper pic but this will do for now.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 18, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Disappointed this wasn't the Trapper Keeper pic but this will do for now.


Here ya go haha


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 18, 2021)

Now that's what I'm talkin about!

Instantly transported me to 1984.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 25, 2021)

Last day of physical therapy today.
Waiting to see if workcomp approves rhe acupuncture. 
Got my appointment finally with the VA for 12/2 for an exam.
Workouts have been pretty good lately, diet not so much, lol.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 25, 2021)

Looking good man


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 26, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Looking good man


Thanks bud.
On another note; if I get one more black Friday email I'm gonna be living out a cardboard box haha


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 4, 2021)

Update: had my VA disability exam yesterday, went really good. I had planned on bringing up some other stuff but quickly found out the doctor will only discuss whatever was on your claim, and advised me submit another claim for any other issues.
Had my buddy I served with who's still an active duty E7 write me out a letter/Lay Statement to corroborate my claims and submitted that with the new claim.
Be interesting to see how that all works out for me. Any extra benefits is extra. Should've done this many years ago.
Back is the same, some days ok, some days terrible, but keeping up with my training of course.
Work seems to be writing me off, they called and told me to turn in my company phone. So ordered a new note 20 on my wife's plan and as soon as I switch over my shit I'm gonna wrap my old phone in Christmas paper and send it to them with a nice note attached


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 4, 2021)

Are you enrolled in PT school already or waiting for all the VA stuff to clear first?


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 4, 2021)

Didn’t know you had a log Gibby; following now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 4, 2021)

Hang in there brother!


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 8, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Are you enrolled in PT school already or waiting for all the VA stuff to clear first?


My classes start 1/31, pt school is 4 years away, for now it's a bachelor's in Kinesiology that I'm working on.


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 8, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> My classes start 1/31, pt school is 4 years away, for now it's a bachelor's in Kinesiology that I'm working on.


I didn’t study Kinesiology, but if any of the school’s bachelor’s hoops I can help with, I would be happy to do so. Even if it’s just a proofread. Or help creating a template or presentation.

At this point I think I decently versed in academia and it’s occasional-nonsense.

I’ve got minors in Public Policy, Bible and Theology, major in Business Administration (emphasis Management), credential in English, masters in Teaching, and a BS in BS’ing.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 22, 2021)

So since my last post I had my 2nd VA exam, xrays for my knees and then today an audio exam.
The lady giving the audio exam was a cunt. I literally couldn't hear any sounds in the booth and she stopped the test saying I was being inconsistent, I was like wtf I legit can't hear anything, I had literally just asked her when she was going to start cause I was sitting there for 2 minutes in silence and she was like we started 2 minutes ago.... bitch.
Anyways whatever, xrays for shins on the 29th is next.
28th I start acupuncture for my back, interested to see what that does, will be my 1st time trying that.
Headed to New Orleans for Christmas tomorrow, hope yall have a happy holiday!


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 22, 2021)

I thought it was just the back that was jacked up. What’s going on with the knees and shins?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 22, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> So since my last post I had my 2nd VA exam, xrays for my knees and then today an audio exam.
> The lady giving the audio exam was a cunt. I literally couldn't hear any sounds in the booth and she stopped the test saying I was being inconsistent, I was like wtf I legit can't hear anything, I had literally just asked her when she was going to start cause I was sitting there for 2 minutes in silence and she was like we started 2 minutes ago.... bitch.
> Anyways whatever, xrays for shins on the 29th is next.
> 28th I start acupuncture for my back, interested to see what that does, will be my 1st time trying that.
> Headed to New Orleans for Christmas tomorrow, hope yall have a happy holiday!


That's funny you're coming to New Orleans, and I'm leaving nola for Texas tomorrow. Have fun man. Eat some raw oysters and beignets, not at the same time though.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 6, 2022)

Sorry, sucking ballz at updating this...
Since we last met I had x rays for my back and shins. Back of course is fukked, shins surprisingly looked perfect even tho I have pain and tingling quite often... chock that one up to a loss.
Today had my final VA evaluation for right shoulder, hips, headaches/migraines. Did xrays on shoulder and hips, I'll get that report in about a week, but the evaluation went well and the doctor was super cool and I could tell was on my side.
So now I wait, probably 4-5 months to see what they rate my disability. All good.
Started acupuncture last week, tomorrow will be my 4th session, I only get 6 sessions. 1st one went well, 2nd one left me sore af for 2 days, 3rd one the same. So we'll see where that goes.
Ortho referred me to a pain management specialist to see what they might think as another surgery is out of the question.. after that they'll rate my disability with workcomp.
I know, a lot going on.
As far as pain, it's the same.
School starts in 3 weeks so I'm glad all these appointments are out of the way so I can put all my focus into that.
278lbs today.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 6, 2022)

Good luck on your workers comp case; stay healthy. Are you coming down in weight big guy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 6, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Good luck on your workers comp case; stay healthy. Are yoy coming down in weight big guy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Been sitting at 285 for about a year, yea its time to get rid of some of this fluff brother


----------



## Yano (Jan 6, 2022)

Been wondering how you been doing aint seen ya in a minute. Keep hanging in there man and remember to post up a pic of you in ya school uniform. You gonna be just darling in them short pants


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 18, 2022)

Shit so about 3 weeks ago upped my test to 325, added in 300mg mast. 
Been feeling strong af and feeling damn good.
Back is of course still an issue but I'm having a lot more fun with my workouts.
Turning old man status Friday, then 10 days after starting school. Looking forward to it.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 18, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> Shit so about 3 weeks ago upped my test to 325, added in 300mg mast.
> Been feeling strong af and feeling damn good.
> Back is of course still an issue but I'm having a lot more fun with my workouts.
> Turning old man status Friday, then 10 days after starting school. Looking forward to it.
> View attachment 17447



I love the mast/deca/test cycle I am on, too.  Nice delts btw!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 19, 2022)

Damn Gibs. Lookin solid. What is old man status to you? 40?


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 30, 2022)

Quick update;
Started back up with the acupuncture got another 6 visits approved, also 10 sessions of chiropractor.
VA kicked ass and my claims are done, also got full coverage Healthcare free.
School starting in 2 days!
Workouts been somedays awesome, somedays horrible, taking more rest days lately, gotta listen to my back.
Hope yall are Killin it!
-Gibz


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 24, 2022)

Man I suck at updating my shit, don't judge me.
School is going awesome, kicking ass, 4 weeks left, already registered for the summer semester.
Back is still f'd, still going to chiro twice/week, still able to lift with restrictions so that's all I care about. 
Pain Management wants to try the epidural injections again, they never worked the other times but I kinda have to just go with the flow.
Got prescribed bp meds finally and have a sleep test soon for my sleep apnea so that's awesome. Also got my full bloodwork back and everything looked perfect minus slightly elevated liver enzymes.
Currently sitting at 297.


----------



## Yano (Apr 24, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> Man I suck at updating my shit, don't judge me.
> School is going awesome, kicking ass, 4 weeks left, already registered for the summer semester.
> Back is still f'd, still going to chiro twice/week, still able to lift with restrictions so that's all I care about.
> Pain Management wants to try the epidural injections again, they never worked the other times but I kinda have to just go with the flow.
> ...


Fuck yeah man Right on !


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 24, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> Man I suck at updating my shit, don't judge me.
> School is going awesome, kicking ass, 4 weeks left, already registered for the summer semester.
> Back is still f'd, still going to chiro twice/week, still able to lift with restrictions so that's all I care about.
> Pain Management wants to try the epidural injections again, they never worked the other times but I kinda have to just go with the flow.
> ...



I like the beard. I have a full beard too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 24, 2022)

Looking good brother. Don't ever stop


----------



## Trendkill (Apr 24, 2022)

I wish my 297 looked like your 297.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 24, 2022)

Fucking outstanding you  pushing thru and past adversity that honestly would have eaten most of everyone’s soul is very  motivating to me .


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 29, 2022)

Thanks for the kind comments my swole brothers


----------



## Gibsonator (May 28, 2022)

Ok wow, 1st semester in the books, did waaay better than I thought I would've. I have a lot more confidence moving forward.
Currently sitting at 305, not all that pretty.. not trying to gain weight, or lose weight, just kinda cruising not giving a fuck. Been on trt for 18 months or so, pretty interesting that I keep getting stronger and putting on muscle but I know it has to do mostly with the recovery now that I don't work anymore and the fact I'm sleeping better now.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 28, 2022)

That's fickin awesome man! Good job with the grades!


----------



## Trendkill (May 28, 2022)

Right on Gibz. Post some more workouts in the log too. The grades are impressive but seeing a 300lb jacked dude lift is more fun.


----------



## Yano (May 28, 2022)

Fuck yeah man right on !!


----------



## The Phoenix (May 29, 2022)

Good job brother!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gibsonator (May 30, 2022)

Well, just ordered my first couple 3XL shirts as the 2XLs are not fitting too well these days lol


----------



## Gibsonator (May 30, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Right on Gibz. Post some more workouts in the log too. The grades are impressive but seeing a 300lb jacked dude lift is more fun.


I don't usually bother cause everyone works out differently based off what works best for them but I can put up some just for anyone that would care to compare or whatever.
(Taking 2 maybe 3 days off due to some forearm tendinitis issues)


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 30, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> I don't usually bother cause everyone works out differently based off what works best for them but I can put up some just for anyone that would care to compare or whatever.
> (Taking 2 maybe 3 days off due to some forearm tendinitis issues)


I'd like to see what you've been doing bro.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 30, 2022)

Been on around 150mg test for the last 18 months, sprinkled in some var or mast here and there at small doses.
I attribute a lot of my increase in size to the increase in recovery, especially over the last couple months getting better sleep due to some medicines I got prescribed. 
Training wise, I'll take you through my usual week, in no order, and usually 2 on 1 off or 3 on 1 off, occasionally I'll do 2 rest days when necessary...
Chest day:
-Cable crossovers(if available) or pec deck, 4 sets x15-20 reps supersetted with a tricep exercise.
-Incline, flat or Smith bench or db incline press, I alternate, but usually work up to 3 top sets in the 8-10 rep range, last set goingnto failure and often followed by a dropset.
-depending on my prior choice of press, hammerstrength incline press or db press x 3-4 sets to failure.
-db flys 4 sets of 12-15
-db pull overs 3 sets x12
-burn out triceps with 1-2 addition exercises such as rope push down and machine dips.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 30, 2022)

Back day:
Always start off with pull throughs with the Vulcan strap I got off Amazon. 4 x 15
Lat pull downs 3x12-15
Machine high rows 3-4 x10-12
Machine rows or low rows 3-4 x12-15
Cable rows 3x12
Finish off with assisted wide grip pull ups
If not too gassed I'll throw in sow rear delt flys on the oec deck and Smith shrugs 3 sets of 15 each.
I don't do any freeweights for back anymore due to my injury.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 30, 2022)

Shoulders:
-Like to start off with face pulls or single arm rear delt flys, 3-4 sets of 12-15.
-Db side laterals pyramid from 20lbs up to 50lbs and dropsets. Sets of decrease in relations as the weight increases.
-either barbell ohp or Smith ohp 3 working sets. Last one to absolute failure then dropset.
-hammerstrength ohp 3x12 + dropset.
-db front raises 3-4 x12-15
-smith upright rows suoersetted with Smith shrugs


----------



## Gibsonator (May 30, 2022)

Legs:
-always start with 3x15 on the abductor then abductor machines then 3 light sets on the leg extension. 
-usually barbell squat 3 sessions then hacksquat 1, weight and reps go by how I feel, often incorporate pause reps on the hack squat.
-3 sets laying leg extensions, 3 seated, 3 leg extensions and finish up with 5 sets calve raises.

Arms: the usual.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 30, 2022)

2 years ago my workouts were a lot different, but with my back being fucked up I've had to make adjustments and I think everything is progressing better actually I just miss doing a lot of stuff I used to be able to do and I was super pumped on doing a Pl meet and joining a strongman gym which will likely never happen now due to my limitations.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 30, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> 2 years ago my workouts were a lot different, but with my back being fucked up I've had to make adjustments and I think everything is progressing better actually I just miss doing a lot of stuff I used to be able to do and I was super pumped on doing a Pl meet and joining a strongman gym which will likely never happen now due to my limitations.


Yeah I remember when you were doing all that, I know I probably picked up a few things from off your workouts. Looks good what you're doing now too. Life throws some curveballs sometimes, we adapt. You're doing good man.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 9, 2022)

Yea so the surgery Monday was, again, pointless. 2 giant needles in my back for no damn reason other than standard procedure I suppose.
Back still fucked.
Sounds like they want to cut me open again to fuse the L5, which I feel like was the initial issue but they said L3/L4.
I know my ortho said he doesn't want to do that but now I'm in the hands of pain management doctor, so idk.
It's hard to say if the L5 was the initial issue, but it was a smaller protrusion then the L3/L4, which doesn't mean it wasn't the cause, and doesn't mean it didn't get worse after the surgery either. 
Really hard to say, I'm not putting blame on these doctors they are doing thier best.
Fucking sucks for me of course.
Anyone ever been in this situation? If they wanted to fuse the L5 and the L3/L4 is already fused how does that even work? Thiers nothing below the L5 to fuse to, would they have to reconstruct it all?
Fml.
Not sure if I mentioned this here but I put in my app for social security because workcomp will eventually run out and try not to pay me and I got denied because they said I can still "use my hands" lololol how great is that!


----------



## Yano (Jun 9, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> Yea so the surgery Monday was, again, pointless. 2 giant needles in my back for no damn reason other than standard procedure I suppose.
> Back still fucked.
> Sounds like they want to cut me open again to fuse the L5, which I feel like was the initial issue but they said L3/L4.
> I know my ortho said he doesn't want to do that but now I'm in the hands of pain management doctor, so idk.
> ...


That blows dude. I was really hoping you'd get some relief from this. Keep ya head up


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 9, 2022)

That sucks man, I don't know anything about this shit at all, other than apparently I have a "Mild diffuse disc protrusion at L5-S1" that is nagging me. I am going to see a doc about it soon.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 13, 2022)

Sorry guys I suck with the updates but I've been lifting less lately, had some bad forearm tendinitis so took a week off, then a Mole removed on my back and doctor said no lifting for 2 weeks, then some molars pulled.. so basically that sucks but I'm busy af with my summer semester so whatever.
Currently sitting at 308lbs of pure chubbz. 
Some more positive things to note... got my VA rating from 60-80%. 
Son is taking his behind the wheel test tomorrow.
He's also working on getting registered for the fall semester for college.
Back still sucks ballz but I like to focus on the positive aspects in life.


----------



## Yano (Jul 13, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> Sorry guys I suck with the updates but I've been lifting less lately, had some bad forearm tendinitis so took a week off, then a Mole removed on my back and doctor said no lifting for 2 weeks, then some molars pulled.. so basically that sucks but I'm busy af with my summer semester so whatever.
> Currently sitting at 308lbs of pure chubbz.
> Some more positive things to note... got my VA rating from 60-80%.
> Son is taking his behind the wheel test tomorrow.
> ...


That rocks they upped your rating. Right on !! Tell the boy good luck and give him a pat on the back from all of us . thats a big day for sure.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 13, 2022)

Yano said:


> That rocks they upped your rating. Right on !! Tell the boy good luck and give him a pat on the back from all of us . thats a big day for sure.


Still shooting for that hundo club


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 13, 2022)

Setbacks suck, hang in there bro. Enjoy the rest.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 21, 2022)

Picking up the bipap on Friday. Wasn't sure of the difference between a cpap and bipap but this video I'll include describes the differences. The main thing the sleep clinic told me was that for whatever reason my brain isn't sending the signal for me to breathe so that's probably why they are prescribing the bipap.
In other news, just saw the hip specialist this week and was told both hips need to be replaced. So fukking weak. They put in the request for the injections, that's always the first step. Said there's no option to shave the bones it's too fukked.
Really trying to stay positive with all this. I really have lived a hard life between the military and construction, add being a giant to that I guess it shouldn't be too surprising.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 21, 2022)

One thing at a time brother. The Bipap is the first step. Get the sleep sorted out then focus on the hip.  Maybe travel to Columbia for stem cell treatment?  Obviously joking but how nice would that be to have here?  Have you explored PRP injections?


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 21, 2022)

Yea I've asked about prp and done some research. My issues are musculoskeletal issues which isn't really a candidate for stem cell or prp. From my understanding that more for muscle and tendon immflamation/recovery


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 22, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> Yea I've asked about prp and done some research. My issues are musculoskeletal issues which isn't really a candidate for stem cell or prp. From my understanding that more for muscle and tendon immflamation/recovery


Man so sorry to hear this! At least you can still train upper. Life throws some shit cards sometimes. You're tough, you'll get through it.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 26, 2022)

3 days into using the bipap machine, able to sleep all night with it and my incidents per hour went down from 65 to 3.
So I used to stop breathing 65 times per hour, now 3. Hopefully get to 0.
The machine collects the data and goes into an app on my phone. Also wife doesn't have to sleep with earplugs now, 0 snoring


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 26, 2022)

I'll give it a good 3 months and maybe post up a comprehensive review on my opinions. 
Sleep apnea, along with high blood pressure are the major things for us older guys to be concerned with. (Silent killers)

Not sure if I mentioned it prior but my bp was usually around 160/100 and after getting on Losartan it's consistently 120/80 👍🏻


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 26, 2022)

Cpap is a MFing game changer. I started using mine in April of this year. Went on vacation a month later and didn't hook it up the first night I was there. Worst night of my life. 

It takes a bit to get used to but stick with it. You will never not use it again.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 26, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> Cpap is a MFing game changer. I started using mine in April of this year. Went on vacation a month later and didn't hook it up the first night I was there. Worst night of my life.
> 
> It takes a bit to get used to but stick with it. You will never not use it again.


Thanks for sharing dude, that's what I've heard from a lot of people!
The doctor at the sleep study clinic that schooled me on the machine was like dude you have the best of the machines (bipap asv) this is going to save your life!
Came with a travel bag and all so it's going with me wherever I go.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 26, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> I'll give it a good 3 months and maybe post up a comprehensive review on my opinions.
> Sleep apnea, along with high blood pressure are the major things for us older guys to be concerned with. (Silent killers)
> 
> Not sure if I mentioned it prior but my bp was usually around 160/100 and after getting on Losartan it's consistently 120/80 👍🏻


PAP will help with BP too.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 26, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> PAP will help with BP too.


Yea so I have to watch my bp make sure it doesn't get low from the combo of the bipap and bp meds


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 4, 2022)

Update:
Bipap still working awesome, getting great sleep.
Had an issue yesterday caused by a med I take called trazodone that caused a 7 hour priapism and landed me in the ER to get 10ml blood taken from... yeah. Terrible experience.
Bilateral epidural hip injections on the 9th on the books.
Workouts going good, obviously staying in my lane.
About to finish summer semester and get a 2 week break til Fall semester starts yay.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 4, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> Update:
> Bipap still working awesome, getting great sleep.
> Had an issue yesterday caused by a med I take called trazodone that caused a 7 hour priapism and landed me in the ER to get 10ml blood taken from... yeah. Terrible experience.
> Bilateral epidural hip injections on the 9th on the books.
> ...


Yeah, serotonin modulators like Trazodone  can cause all sorts of atypical side-effects

But 7 hour priapism is fucking wild.


In any case, glad to hear that you're on the mend!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 4, 2022)

Damn dude. I've heard horror stories about that type of visit to the ER. I don't want to know what happened.

Glad you survived.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 10, 2022)

Alright, summer semester done, mor importantly, Statistics!!!! Fuck that shit lol.
3 week break til fall semester, nice.
Got the bilateral epidural hip injections this morning... pretty painful but quick.
Hips actually felt great for 1/2 the day, for once.
So basically, if the injections help at all, that means the problem is indeed in the hip joints, so hip replacement is inevitable. 
We'll see how things go in the following months.
My main goal is building my case for the workcomp settlement so I have to be smart moving forward.
Hope yall are doing well, sorry if my sad sack shit is boring lol, just figured if I help 1 person going through a similar situation it's a win.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 10, 2022)

I actually liked statistics. Lots of real world application. Then again there’s the old phrase, “there’s lies, damn lies and statistics.“ It’s still fascinating how they correctly figured out how to calculate odds, means, significance, outliers, the whole thing. Ok enough geeking out for one night.

Stay the course on the hip. It’s nothing any of us wants to deal with. Hopefully insurance all works out and someone learns how to navigate all this stuff from your experience.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 10, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I actually liked statistics. Lots of real world application. Then again there’s the old phrase, “there’s lies, damn lies and statistics.“ It’s still fascinating how they correctly figured out how to calculate odds, means, significance, outliers, the whole thing. Ok enough geeking out for one night.
> 
> Stay the course on the hip. It’s nothing any of us wants to deal with. Hopefully insurance all works out and someone learns how to navigate all this stuff from your experience.


I didn't hate Stats but being that I did it over the summer and 16 weeks were condensed into 8 weeks it was a but rough plus I had another class. I agree it does have actual real word applications!


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 10, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> I didn't hate Stats but being that I did it over the summer and 16 weeks were condensed into 8 weeks it was a but rough plus I had another class. I agree it does have actual real word applications!


That is a statistically significant reduction in course length.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 10, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> Alright, summer semester done, mor importantly, Statistics!!!! Fuck that shit lol.
> 3 week break til fall semester, nice.
> Got the bilateral epidural hip injections this morning... pretty painful but quick.
> Hips actually felt great for 1/2 the day, for once.
> ...


So you passed statistics?!??

Huge accomplishment man, that was one of the hardest classes I had in college.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 10, 2022)

I'm in statistics now! It's also accelerated. Congrats on finishing that up!


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 10, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I'm in statistics now! It's also accelerated. Congrats on finishing that up!


What's worse than statistics......accelerated statistics.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 10, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> What's worse than statistics......accelerated statistics.


Dude for real. Getting the assignments right and on time has been a bitch hahaha. And there is only 7 so if you fuck em up it's a big hit.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 10, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Dude for real. Getting the assignments right and on time has been a bitch hahaha. And there is only 7 so if you fuck em up it's a big hit.


Statistically speaking each failed assignment is a 14.3% reduction in success.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 10, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Statistically speaking each failed assignment is a 14.3% reduction in success.


So true! Hopefully after all this math I'm mathematically inclined enough for some conjugate when the time comes lol the system absolutely fascinates me!


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 13, 2022)

Glad there's some men here that understand how difficult that class is. Especially when taken during the summer.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 13, 2022)

Just got the call from my adjuster this week that they'll be sending the paperwork for the QME, which basically is the starting point for the settlement.
I'm lawyered up and based off everything my lawyer is confident this will be a slam dunk high value settlement 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 13, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> Just got the call from my adjuster this week that they'll be sending the paperwork for the QME, which basically is the starting point for the settlement.
> I'm lawyered up and based off everything my lawyer is co fident this will be a slam dunk high value settlement 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


Heck yeah, buddy!! Happy to hear that! Got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 13, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Heck yeah, buddy!! Happy to hear that! Got my fingers crossed for you!


Thanks dude. This will be a gamechanger. We're talking the possibility of 7 figures here. Already been looking at houses out of state lol I'm ready to get out of Cali!!!!


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 13, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> Thanks dude. This will be a gamechanger. We're talking the possibility of 7 figures here. Already been looking at houses out of state lol I'm ready to get out of Cali!!!!


7 figures! Damn. I hope you get it all and more. Come join me in Arizona. Got out of Cali 4 months ago. One of the best decisions I’ve ever made in my life.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 13, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> So true! Hopefully after all this math I'm mathematically inclined enough for some conjugate when the time comes lol the system absolutely fascinates me!


Say when. Ready to help you set it up when you are.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 13, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> 7 figures! Damn. I hope you get it all and more. Come join me in Arizona. Got out of Cali 4 months ago. One of the best decisions I’ve ever made in my life.


Looking at properties in Florida bro


----------



## Yano (Aug 13, 2022)

Having lived in florida for a short I gota ask ,,, Why in the fuck would any one want to live there ? 3 states should be cut off floated out to sea and sunk in my opinion , Cali , Texas and Fla hahahaah all 3 are worthless as big tits on a Nun.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 13, 2022)

I’ve been out to Florida about 4 times in the past couple years. I like the gulf side area around Ft. Meyers.  The rest of it, not so much. And my God the humidity.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 13, 2022)

I love me some florida, and I’m used to the humidity. I’d live there for sure. I love Destin. 

Congrats on the settlement stuff man. I hope you get every penny, that’s huge. That priapism sounded terrible. I take trazadone as well but haven’t had that issue. I only take 50mg, but I knew that was a potential side. Worried me a bit, especially since I take cialis pretty much daily lol. Glad everything is coming together brother, keep getting those hips better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 15, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> Looking at properties in Florida bro


----------

